
Do you want to work at Twitter? - Twitter Development Talk - genieyclo
http://groups.google.com/group/twitter-development-talk/browse_thread/thread/7f3ff5f52b68d100
======
elblanco
No. Twitter is one of the most bizarre tech fads I've seen in ages - and not
in a good way.

~~~
marknutter
I will never understand luddites like you. You honestly can't see any value in
Twitter, in any respect?

~~~
axod
I think it does rather remain to be seen if Twitter is a fad, or a sustainable
long term business.

The value is in the community, which could be lured onto something else pretty
quickly.

~~~
marknutter
> The value is in the community, which could be lured onto something else
> pretty quickly.

Tell that to the MS Bing folks. Luring people can be more difficult than you
might think.

~~~
axod
MS Bing have a truly awful brand. Widely detested and associated with crashing
computers.

I agree it's difficult for one person to lure a community, just as it's
difficult for any one person to win the lottery. But the probability that
_someone_ will win the lotto is very close to 1.

I don't think twitter has a large amount of lockin yet.

~~~
elblanco
They only retain about 40% of their users. I haven't seen any figures on how
long those 40% stick around either.

------
jlees
Doug's story is pretty cool, but for anyone wishing to get straight to the job
description: <http://bit.ly/Twitter_Platform>

------
alexyim
How did he get his follower count so high?

<http://twittercounter.com/dougw/all/followers>

It looks like the rapid growth started around 9/25

------
jmtame
"We believe that developer happiness and Platform success are strongly
correlated."

See Apple's iPhone development platform. There may be some anomalies.

~~~
hboon
Twitter is an anomaly too - read [http://groups.google.com/group/twitter-
development-talk/brow...](http://groups.google.com/group/twitter-development-
talk/browse_thread/thread/60b73acdedaccc31)

------
wakeless
I love how effective APIs are for developing not only the size/business aspect
of sites but other things like pretraining developers and finding the best and
keenest developers.

------
ConceptDog
Cool story. Also another good example about getting the job you want by making
yourself valuable through personal interest.

------
codexon
I wonder if he is being offered any equity.

~~~
aditya
Why wouldn't he be? Twitter is a startup, he is a full-time employee now.

